

Voting System Pwned by Michigan Wolverines - araneae
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/10/dc-voting-system-hacked/

======
swolchok
There is a blog post with more information at [http://www.freedom-to-
tinker.com/blog/jhalderm/hacking-dc-in...](http://www.freedom-to-
tinker.com/blog/jhalderm/hacking-dc-internet-voting-pilot) .

